# May Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Come and vote for your favorite 'golden gone wild'


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Once again I had to vote for several because they're all great photos....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree, every pic is a winner in my opinion.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Love all of the submissions!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is great, 21 members have already voted!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Are you one of the 27 members that have voted? 

This poll will close on SUNDAY MAY 29TH.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's pretty close, don't forget to vote!

This poll will close: Tomorrow at 3:05 PM.
Multiple votes are allowed.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Wow! This is another close one.....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Today's the day, the poll will close at 3:05 PM !


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to *Riley's Mom, *you had the winning May Photo!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you to those that voted for Zaya!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It was a close one!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats Riley's Mom! That was a great photo. The facial expression......


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Riley's Mom on a super photo. That face !!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations @Riley's Mom !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Riley's Mom!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations, Riley’s Mom! That was such an awesome picture.


----------

